# [SOLVED] Question about overclocking CPU



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi my friends. I know that many peoples overclocing their cpu,gpu and rams. I know that that will increase speed of cpu,gpu or ram, but how much i listen it will dead it faster. Is it true? Can you please tell me more and how does peoples overclocking for example CPU.

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Question about overclocking CPU*

Overclocking new CPUs or basically any component really isn't needed for today usage. As you wouldn't see much improvement.

It would also require the use of a 3rd part CPU cooler.

To answer your question, no it wouldn't "kill" the CPU any quicker they are designed to do so if you truly want too but their isn't much gain.


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Question about overclocking CPU*

My CPU not new. My cpu is Intel Dual Core E2160 1.8GHZ, so i think that overclocking not needed. And my cpu temp is very low. In idle moment it is maximum 40 of first and 37 for second core. I think overclocking will not need more cooler.

What do you say my friends?


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Question about overclocking CPU*

My friend i have done overclocking of my cpu.

Before overclocking cpu temp were the same, like after overclocking.
On BIOS i have changed frequency from 300 to 400 and now my cpu speed is 2.7GHZ (before it were 1.8GHZ)

Then i have scoreed my computer with microsoft scoreeing. Before overclocking my cpu score were 4.7. After overclocking it becomed 6.1.

So, everethink is ok?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Question about overclocking CPU*

What application did you use to stress test the system? How long did it run stable? At what temperatures?


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Question about overclocking CPU*

I have scored my computer with My computer >> Right Click >> Propertis >> Score computer.

I have use CPUZ to check the speed and CPU ID to check temp.

I use it already 1-2 houres


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Question about overclocking CPU*



felosargsyan777 said:


> Hi my friends. I know that many peoples overclocing their cpu,gpu and rams. I know that that will increase speed of cpu,gpu or ram, but how much i listen it will dead it faster. Is it true? Can you please tell me more and how does peoples overclocking for example CPU.
> 
> Thanks.



Benchmarks get higher but renders very little usable improvements.
It also adds stress/heat that lends to shorter component life.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Question about overclocking CPU*

you need to stress test your cpu after overclocking to make sure your system is stable. Using the system is ok but without stress testing you can't be sure your system is stable.

read my guide in the overclocking section called how to overclock a core 2 duo or quad. It will teach you how to overclock properly.

The windows score does not mean anything.


----------



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Question about overclocking CPU*

Ok, and i have overclocked my gpu too.


----------



## bendavis (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Question about overclocking CPU*



felosargsyan777 said:


> Hi my friends. I know that many peoples overclocing their cpu,gpu and rams. I know that that will increase speed of cpu,gpu or ram, but how much i listen it will dead it faster. Is it true? Can you please tell me more and how does peoples overclocking for example CPU.
> 
> Thanks.


Any overclocking will cause your cpu/gpu to degrade faster but it may not make a practical difference if you are going to change your pc in 1/2 years.
Only you can tell if overclocking makes sense for the sort of applications you yourself run and the improvements from overclocking exceed the disadvantages from having to deal with increased heat/power, higher failure rate and more chances of odd things happening.

Generally it makes sense to overclock if you're running somethings thats cpu/gpu intensive and your cpu/gpu has such a large headroom in overclocking.


----------

